

5 Types of people who are disgracing entrepreneurship - bootload
http://www.2indya.com/2011/01/21/5-types-of-people-who-are-disgracing-entrepreneurship/

======
dedward
I don't know about disgracing - they are just mentalities possibly not well
suited to entrepreneurship.

The one about "if I had the money" really gets me - I used to say that, but
now I _have_ easy access to the money, but no idea what to do with it.

The neat thing is the internet has brought out a market where a single person
can both create and sell a product or service globally all on their own, so if
you get someone with enough technical, business, and drive, they can be a one-
man show - something that was much harder previously.

------
dshankar
tl;dr 1\. “I am thinking about starting up for last 3 years” 2\. “I have got
this great idea, but I cannot share with you” types 3\. “I don’t like my job,
so I want to become an entrepreneur” types 4\. “I want to make money” types
5\. “If I had the money, I would start my business” types

Nailed it.

I agree, but #3 is not always true. Sometimes, people solve a problem in their
workplace by leaving a starting a company. I guess Bhatia and Hotmail make a
good example.

~~~
zdw
Dissatisfaction with the way things are is a good motivator for starting a
business.

This can be external (Blockbuster's crazy fees = Netflix) or internal (dead
end job = working nights/evenings on something compelling).

I think the author would argue that the problem with #3 is people who aren't
passionate about becoming an entrepreneur, and could just end the sentence
with ", so I want a better job where I make all the rules".

------
kschrader
How about people who write a blog like this and then plaster it with ads?

